# My SunKist Cordovan breeder queen



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Here is a pic of my current SunKist Cordovan breeder queen -->


----------



## keswickb (Jun 8, 2012)

Pretty queen,


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

How old is it?


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

It has 6 legs!!!


Adam Finkelstein
www.vpqueenbees.com


----------

